# New M&P C 40 cal.



## DUBIE (Apr 22, 2009)

Picked up my new M&P compact today. Headed to do a little shooting with it tommorrow. I went back a worth between the full size and the compact and ending getting the compact. I think it will fit my all needs. I think it will be a big change from the full size Beretta's, I am use to shooting. Any comments or suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Just hold on for dear life. JK. The S&W is a sweet gun. I'm sure it will bring you years of enjoyment.


----------



## DUBIE (Apr 22, 2009)

Jumps that bad does it, I shot the full size no problems. Any suggestions on hoslters?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good choice, stay safe.......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Haven't fired the compact but I have an M&P 40 with the 4.25" barrel and the recoil is no concern. If you want to really do something to improve your new toy, consider installing the Apex Tactical USB (Ultimate Safety Block). This little gem will completely remove all of the grittiness in the trigger's pre-travel and will return a smooth and lighter pull weight. There are other mods you can do to improve the trigger, but this one is almost a must.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Hold it real firm. I have a 40 FS. When I tried a 40 c, I found it kicked too much to shoot accurately. I tried a Ruger SR40c which is about the same size as the 40c but built to handle well (as does the Ruger SR9c) and found the Ruger handles better than the M&P 40 C. Deciding to get it after firing the full size, you did not se the kick. The smaller gun always kicks worse. But even though you'll feel a jolt, you can learn to shoot it. It is well-made as are all M&P's.


----------



## DUBIE (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the Apex system. If I every get a chance to shot it. I will see how the trigger feels. Had to yard clean today, after Hurricane Issac. I am looking forward to hitting the range tommorrow. I do not think the recoil will be that bad, compared to my Beretta 40 compact, I have now.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you haven't got one yet, I reccomend Galco's Summer Comfort IWB holster. Ive been using one for 5 to 6 years now and love it.


----------

